# "الجدة الجراحة" ترفض التقاعد



## paul iraqe (9 سبتمبر 2018)

*صدُق  من قال "عمرك الذهبي أمامك و ليس وراءك"، فالعمر مجرّد رقم وليس عذرا  للتوقف عن العمل بالنسبة للطبيبة الروسية  "ألا ليفوشكينا" ، التي تبلغ 90  عاما وما زالت تواظب على عملها لتُصبح أكبر طبيبة جرّاحة في العالم.

بدأت هذه المرأة الحديدية  مسيرتها المهنية في عالم الطبّ مع فريق  للإسعافات الجوية الذي كان يُسعف المصابين والمرضى في القرى الروسية  البعيدة. وخلال عملها، اضطرت "ألا" أن تتنقّل في الطائرات، حتى أنها بدأت  بقيادة الطائرة بنفسها.*



*








اللافت أن أول عمل جراحي للطبيبة الجبارة كان مع الاتحاد السوفياتي حيث  قالت في مقابلة صحفية لها: "قمت بالمشاركة مع الطبيب الشهير بوريس بتروفسكي  الذي أعتبره عرّاب الجراحين فى الاتحاد السوفيتي واستلم منصب وزير الصحة  فى فترة من الفترات، اليوم يدعوني الجميع (الجدة الجرّاحة) لأني ما زلت  أمارس مهنتي حتى هذا العمر، لا أستطيع التوقف عن ممارسة هذه المهنة، كلّ  مرضاي يصبحون مقربين مني، أنا أصلي لأجل شفائهم دائما".

غالباً ما تتقاعد النساء في روسيا  عند بلوغهنّ سنّ الخمسين، إلا أن "ألا" كسرت القاعدة، حيث تقوم هذه  الطبيبة المثابرة بـ 100 عملية جراحية سنوياً وبالتالي تكون قد أجرت أكثر  من 10 آلاف عملية جراحية على مدار سنين عملها. 

هذه الطبيبة التي ترفض التقاعد وما زالت تمارس مهنتها في مستشفى "ريازان" الواقعة في ضواحي موسكو، تحتفظ بمشرطها الخاص حتى اليوم وهي تملكه منذ ٦٠ عاما. وتقول "أرفض ان أتقاعد لاني أثق بأنه ما يزال لدي ما أقدمه للإنسانية".






تتمتع "ألا" بصحة جيدة، إذ يقول زميلها بأنه على الرغم من عمرها الكبير،  إلا أن يديها لا ترتجفان لدى إجرائها العمليات، فقد أجرى معها 150 عملية  ولم تكن لديهما أي حالة وفاة.

الطبيبة "ألا" لا تكتفي برعاية مرضاها في المستشفى، بل  تملك قططًا "بحاجة  لاهتمام ورعاية وخدمات"، علماً أنها ليست متزوجة وتكرّس حياتها لرسالتها  الطبيّة.
*



[YOUTUBE]mU8mJmhrCYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------

